# Snapper(s)



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

FRT goin' postal on Snappers..


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

FRT swoopin' in for the kill. He just doesn't like the Snappers for some odd reason..


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

nice FRT


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

Snapper and PBass..


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

Snappers enjoyin' a snack..


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

Snapper and Cichlid Pike..


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)




----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

holy sh*t. snappers and frts and fish in the same tank?! dayamn! I'm surprised the snappers aren't trashing everything, I'd especially have expected them to waste the FRT.

how long's this setup been going for? good luck with it, its very unique, for sure.

does the FRT actually bite into their flesh, or does it just ram them, or what? i imagine he's a much better swimmer than they are and certainly has an advantage in that department


----------



## Dovii Kid (Mar 25, 2004)

nice turtles..


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

dam there is gonna be a very big problem in that tank soon


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

Death in # said:


> dam there is gonna be a very big problem in that tank soon


 Yes there will be, that bass stands no chance, no fish does against snappers. If that bass gets too close then its gone...I used to have a razorback musk turtle (closely related to alligator snappers, except that they only get to 6"} I had a pleco in there, a catfish, and a cheap flowerhorn I bought at the lfs...the pleco and catfish were gone in two months..and the snappers killed the 8"
flowerhorn in a year..I bought the flowerhorn when it was about 1 or 2 inches..grew pretty fast...It was only 5 dollars it didnt have good colors or anything..


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

Btw, the snappers will outgrow that tank. They get over a foot long...and some of the snappers are going to kill each other too..they shouldnt be kept in captivity unless you have a pond outside...if kept too close there will be problems..


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

do snappers need to climb out onto a rock and bask ever?


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

i imagine so


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

Paul said:


> do snappers need to climb out onto a rock and bask ever?


 yes they do..


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

Don't worry boys, things will be taken cared of pretty soon. 1 Snapper has already been traded away to RhomZilla and the lone one left doesn't bother the others in the tank. My FRT puts him in his place.


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

I ask because the water level looks too high and I didnt see anything leading out of the water for basking.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

losts0ul916 said:


> Don't worry boys, things will be taken cared of pretty soon. 1 Snapper has already been traded away to RhomZilla and the lone one left doesn't bother the others in the tank. My FRT puts him in his place.










u still dont know how to take care of your animals though
i feel sorry for them and your soul


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

Yes you do need a basking place, all you need is a piece of cork bark in there for them to climb up on and bask, and you definately need more filtration. Snappers are big eaters, and very messy.


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

Death in # said:


> losts0ul916 said:
> 
> 
> > Don't worry boys, things will be taken cared of pretty soon. 1 Snapper has already been traded away to RhomZilla and the lone one left doesn't bother the others in the tank. My FRT puts him in his place.
> ...


 whoa man. You dont need to be so dramatic.


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

turts = sweet man


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

Death in # said:


> losts0ul916 said:
> 
> 
> > Don't worry boys, things will be taken cared of pretty soon. 1 Snapper has already been traded away to RhomZilla and the lone one left doesn't bother the others in the tank. My FRT puts him in his place.
> ...


Oh yeah? I'd think twice before I started yappin..


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

so is there a basking spot?


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

Paul said:


> so is there a basking spot?


 Yes there is Paul. Its just that when I get close enough to take pictures they hop off the island.


----------



## con man (Mar 7, 2004)

snapper gets well over 2 ft in shell length but athis takes 100+years and every ton in the north has stories of them gettin 3 ft lon gshell tip to tip and goin afyter big hooks baited with sunnies and when hooked bairy themselves into the mud and supposedly need trucks to get them out.... biggest iu every caught was a setup for bass with a frog and a sturdy bass hook

he was a good 14in shell and a very long neck and longer tail..... they can reach there back leg with there neck.... watch ur fingers


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

damn conman (cobrapike) you are a testament that the school system has failed in your education.


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

those are some cool turtles man...very different setup for sure :nod:


----------



## con man (Mar 7, 2004)

for the last f*cking time im not cobrapike.... seriously if i keep getwarned for saying this it isnt cool

plz warn them for disrespecting me and calling me someone im not im sure a mod can confirm this using my ip adress so plz stfu its annoying and dont even comment on my grammar skills

my first language is german/italian


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

no need to get mad cobrapike!


----------



## con man (Mar 7, 2004)

not funyn arron.... seriouisly aska mod for the diff ip[ adresses

paul is a loser and sent me an email saying "ur f*cking cobrapike! like 20 times so i reported his ass to a mod.... its seriosuly gettin annoying/old.... i dont see how u guys make fun of ppl over something so stupid


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

con man said:


> not funyn arron.... seriouisly aska mod for the diff ip[ adresses
> 
> paul is a loser and sent me an email saying "ur f*cking cobrapike! like 20 times so i reported his ass to a mod.... its seriosuly gettin annoying/old.... i dont see how u guys make fun of ppl over something so stupid


 i sent you a PM calling you cobra pike.....ONCE!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Where did you get 20 times? I guess there are 19 other people here who hate you just as much.


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

I dunno even kno who coba pike is..enough derailing..back to the main topic!


----------

